# الحمد لله نجحت أمس في أختبار pmp من أول مرة



## moh kamal (5 فبراير 2012)

الحمد لله بعد مذاكرة لمدة 4 أسابيع بالضبط أجتزت الأختبار و قد قمت بما يلي :
1. قراءة كتاب ريتا مرة واحدة
2. قراءة كتاب pmp مرة واحدة
3. حل 800 سؤال - عدد 4 أمتحانات

و بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## eng_3ed (5 فبراير 2012)

مبروك وعقبالنا ان شاء الله


----------



## ابواسامة170 (5 فبراير 2012)

الفضل يااخي لله وحده
ومافعلته سبب والله بيده التوفيق

الف مبروك لك واسال الله ان يهبك العلم النافع والعمل بما تعلمت​


----------



## boushy (5 فبراير 2012)

الف مبروك ونفعك الله بما علمك


----------



## dbaman (6 فبراير 2012)

مبروك
نرجوا منك رفع 800 سوال اذا امكن هل قربين من الامتحان


----------



## المهندس ميلاد (6 فبراير 2012)

مبارك يا اخي


----------



## hamadaherzoo (8 فبراير 2012)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك
عقبااااااالى يا رب
انا من مصر
انت خدته ف الجامعه الامريكيه ولا فين


----------



## صالح سعيدان (11 فبراير 2012)

مبروووووووووووووك اخي


----------



## heshhesh1500 (11 فبراير 2012)

ياريت ياباشا ترفعلنا الاسئله وتقلنا خت الكورس فين


----------



## binmahfouz90 (12 فبراير 2012)

الف الف مبروك 
وعقبالي والجميع ان شاء الله بتوفيق والنجاح 

من اين ابدأ التحضير للــpmp يا اخواني


----------



## hhmdan (13 فبراير 2012)

مبروك ووفقك الله للخير


----------



## هامبوريا (13 فبراير 2012)

تهانينا بالنجاح و تمنياتنا بالاستمرار و التقدم


----------



## LAGER LOUT (17 فبراير 2012)

تبارك الرحمن وما شاءالله


----------



## moh kamal (18 فبراير 2012)

*أسئلة pmp*

الأخوه الأعزاء الروابط التالية لمجموعة ممتازة من أسئلة pmp و بالتوفيق للجميع :

http://www.4shared.com/office/wdpzZ-vD/175_PMP_Sample_Questions.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/4LxHzb...First_PMP.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/-b4CR4...ions-Bank.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/rILhgKbY/PMP_Questions.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/jxf3aC...tion_Bank.html


----------



## Fakhouri (19 فبراير 2012)

ألف مبروك فأنا على خطى هذه الشهادة إنشاء الله تكون لي وللجميع


----------



## رافت المحروقى (26 فبراير 2012)

الف مبروك ومزيد من التفوق ان شاء الله 
بسى من فضلك انا عايز ابدا بسى مشعارف ازاى انا سامعت عن حاجات كتيرة زى pmi,pmbook, rita لذلك ان شعارف ابدا منين ارجوكوا حد يدلنى


----------



## moh kamal (27 فبراير 2012)

*الأخ العزيز رأفت*

بداية لازم تأخذ دورة في pmp مع أحد المدربين المحترفين
لابد أن تقرأ كتاب PmBok مرة واحدة على الأقل مع التركيز على الفهم و تسلسل العمليات أكثر من الحفظ
ثم أن تقرأكتاب ريتا و عند الأنتهاء من كل فصل تحل الأسئلة الخاصة به
ثم تحل على الأقل 3 إمتحانات و إذا كان تقديرك العام أقل من 70% يجب عليك أن تقرأ كتاب ريتا مرة أخرى 
و بالتوفيق إنشاء الله


----------



## الجبالي2009 (27 فبراير 2012)

ألف مبروووك حبيبي , يا ريت ترفق لنا الاسئلة والكتب لو تكرمت


----------



## الجبالي2009 (27 فبراير 2012)

اخوي الغالي هذه الروابط لا تعمل


http://www.4shared.com/office/4LxHzb...First_PMP.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/-b4CR4...ions-Bank.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/jxf3aC...tion_Bank.html

شكرا


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (27 فبراير 2012)

الاخ الفاضل 
الاسئلة عن الاصدار الثالث فهل يوجد اختلاف ام انها صالحة للاصدار الرابع

والف مبروك علي النجاح


----------



## المهندس ميلاد (1 مارس 2012)

لمن ليس له خلفية عن المعلومات في ال PMBOK ويود قراءة كتاب ممتع فأنصحه أن يبدأ بكتاب 

HEAD FIRST PMP 2nd Edition

عدد صفحات الكتاب اكثر من 800 ولكنها في الاغلب صور ورسومات لأجل ذلك ستراه ممتعا جدا ومبسطا وستنتهي منه في مدة قليلة


----------



## marshal111 (2 مارس 2012)

بتكلف كام
مع الاخذ فالاعتبار وجود مدرب محترف


----------



## خبير الاردن (2 مارس 2012)

مبروك وعقبال العلم النافع


----------



## ahmed ibrahim elam (6 مارس 2012)

الف مبروك والعقبا لنا إنشاء الله


----------



## muna ibrahim (7 مارس 2012)

ما شا الله الف مبروك يا اخي


----------



## eng_essam_77 (8 مارس 2012)

الحمد لله ربنا يوفق الجميع عقبالى فى شهر 8 القادم ان شاء اللله


----------



## Ma7ame7o (24 مارس 2013)

وفقك الله وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة


----------



## aaaaaa022000 (3 أبريل 2013)

مـبــــــــــروك


----------

